# range estimation



## joe allen (Dec 23, 2008)

about how tall is a 150 lb deer from the chest behind the front leg to the back? i want to put something of that height at my target and try to fit that between pins to quick range deer.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

joe allen said:


> about how tall is a 150 lb deer from the chest behind the front leg to the back? i want to put something of that height at my target and try to fit that between pins to quick range deer.


Scroll down to the description and it will give you weight and sizes.
You may have to due a little math to get what you are looking for, hope this helps. Or you could get a 3d target that would be your best bet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-tailed_deer


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

Great technique for ranging deer... i use it because it's there all the time.... why isn't there a bow sight that has a range finder right in it....???


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

thumbteacher said:


> Great technique for ranging deer... i use it because it's there all the time.... *why isn't there a bow sight that has a range finder right in it....???*



I am sure there will be one someday.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Another thing that helps me is outdoor 3-D shoots. many different ranges helps you judge distances.


----------



## joe allen (Dec 23, 2008)

I have 5 pins but only use 3 (20,30,40). if the distance from chest to back is 18" and i put something 18" at 40 and set my bottom pins so they "bracket" that then i know a deer that "brackets" the same is 40 yards.
(if it is that size deer). looking at that 18" something at different yardages would also be helpful. i have a range finder but for times when you cant range them i want plan "b". i seem to recall scopes that had lines on the reticule for that purpose so i know this is not an epiphany but what do other people do? (besides guessing!)


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

there used to be such a sight. i don;t recall the name but it had lines of various colors on a clear plastic overlay. if the chest fit between the lines you would put that color pin on the heart. of course since deer like anything else came in different sizes,,,, well... maybe you had to weigh the deer before you shot him?

ok, im old school and am shooting a very old bear bow. but as flat as some of the new bows shoot i would think a few well placed markers in front of your stand would be a lot cheaper then some fancy sight and work just as well. i like to use a small piece of dowel with a piece of yarn. it also shows wind direction and strength. and is a handy place to drip a little scent on. this can get a deer to pause a second so us older guys can get our creaky old bones on em for a shot.
and you can carry quite a few . even use broken arrow shafts.


----------

